# What I have been up to... Furniture



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello everyone, I have been pretty busy with some new projects and have lapsed posting on here for a while...
Here is my latest project which is a TV stand that I am doing for my living room. I got this off of ebay along with about 20 other pieces at a Christian Donate shop for $10 (for this piece). It is going under a complete change and transformation which I should be done with by Friday.
Decorative painting and faux finishing was in the dumps for a while but I gave it a new life with going back to my past profession which used to be furniture finish design. The first pic is the design and the last pic is the top finished.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Howdy Foil


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

dang good to see you! Looks awesome! Any new vids?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks great, glad to see you back!


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

*Updated Pictures - Finished project*

Here is the pics of the finished piece. I end up selling it last week and they come and pick it up today.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## evelienmolenaar (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi there, how did you make this? Used a stencil, or a print, or did you do the oldfashioned handwork? Looking very distinguished.

Here in Amsterdam I saw a young guy actually draw the best letters on a window, totally freehand. You hardly ever see that.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

FoilEffects has left the building. He can not answer


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

(Removed by Mod)


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

evelienmolenaar said:


> Hi there, how did you make this? Used a stencil, or a print, or did you do the oldfashioned handwork? Looking very distinguished.
> 
> Here in Amsterdam I saw a young guy actually draw the best letters on a window, totally freehand. You hardly ever see that.


That appears to be a stencil, but you are correct hand lettering is a lost art that few people can do today here in the US as well.


----------

